# DD has slap cheek? What are the risks to my unborn child?



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

I've just come back from my gp which as usual is great but when he said she had slap cheek I didn't even asked what it was??    I just asked him if it was dangerous to my unborn child but he said that at 22 weeks I should be fine...  Is that right??  And could anyone tell me what slap cheek is please??  Sorry I'm french!!    Thank you for your hard work  

Sam xx

P.S: he just said to carry on with calpol and ibuprofen (for babies)


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

It is thought that 60% of adults have been infected with slap cheek at some point in their lives, without showing any symptoms. Your body fights off the illness by creating antibodies against it and from then on you are immune to the virus. This means that it is unlikely that you will catch it again.

If you catch slap cheek while you are pregnant, there is only a small chance of it affecting your baby. If you are infected during the first 20 weeks of pregnancy, there is an increased risk of miscarriage.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Thank you very much for your answer, I've called my community midwife and waiting for her(or him) to call me back.  I've also spoken to a midwife on the delivery suite who told me to speak to my community midwife as they might be able to test my blood from the booking-in appointment.  Will let you know how we get on, thank you again,  

Sam xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Just to let you know that as my community midwife still hadn't called me back  (I know they are busy   I took it upon myself this morning to call one of the midwife at the antenatal unit who then called me back within the hour to tell me that they will be testing the serum from my booking bloods.  The only problem is they only do it on a Monday so will contact me on Monday if they need to    Do you think there is anything else I should be doing in meantime??  Thanks for taking the time to answer my probably silly question  

Sam xxx


----------

